# Nutrition Plate Unveiled to Replace the Food Pyramid



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Nutrition Plate Unveiled to Replace the Food Pyramid By WILLIAM NEUMAN First lady Michelle Obama on Thursday relegated the government???s well-known food pyramid to the sands of history, unveiling a new, simpler image of a plate divided into basic food groups. Enlarge This Image The new design was conceived as a crucial part of Mrs. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

